# OK, so tongue bite blows...



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

... how long is this supposed to last? I'd rather not be heading out to the Shack with asphalt tongue...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> ... how long is this supposed to last? I'd rather not be heading out to the Shack with asphalt tongue...


A day or two if the top of your tongue was actually bubbling.

The question is not when it'll go away but, rather, what made it start in the first place? Very nasty stuff, tongue bite. Lets get to the bottom of it.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

After some reading around here, it's apparent that a combination of smoking too fast, relighting too often, and smoking Christmas Cheer (heavy VA) has scorched the living daylights out of my tongue. It actually feels like a soup burn. It's subsided a bit since this morning... but not much.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

I've just gotta say this. :r and again. :r

I feel for you Bro.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Smoking too hot (too fast), but it does also have a lot to do with the baccy, a nice dark flake helps. But also it's a case of getting used to it, you need to break in your tongue a bit as well as the pipe.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Sy'ick fits right in. Love it when he plays the sympathy card.

My worst case of bubbling tongue was from the deadly combination of inexperience, overly moist VA tobak, overly tight packing/tamping and drawing on the pipe like I was trying to suck-start a Vincent Black Shadow. I stopped doing those things and tongue bite never returned.

And it might just be that nobody can ever smoke a pipe for the first time without exciting the nerve endings. Dunno, really.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

This is only the third blend that I have tried and it's the first that's had this much VA in it. The previous two were Latakia heavy and one even had quite a bit of burley. When I didn't get bitten on that, I though I was home free. Thanks to some slightly overmoist CC, I now know that to be false :hn


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Walmart should have "Biotene" mouthwash in stock...... It seems to soothe the beast. 

Tongue bite, bites! Its probably been a year or so since I really got bit.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

DubintheDam said:


> But also it's a case of getting used to it, you need to break in your tongue a bit as well as the pipe.


he's right on the money.
smoking a pipe does cause your tongue to feel a lot different than smoking cigars.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> ... how long is this supposed to last? I'd rather not be heading out to the Shack with asphalt tongue...


if it ever happens again you can cure tongue bite by vigorously swishing ice cold root beer in your mouth.

oh man, I can't!! Please take the previous as the joke it was....regardless of how unfunny......


----------



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

I used to get tounge bite all the time from packing and puffing to hard.

I now use the "frank" method when packing my pipe and I smoke my pipe really slow with very subtle puffs.

Here is a nice link that talks about a method for pipe smoking:
http://www.aspipes.org/faq/posts/breath.html


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

I went nuts last night and had a bowl of Christmas Cheer 06 _and_ a bowl of Penzance. Holy :BS! I woke up this morning feeling like I made out with a cheese grater.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm starting to come around. Hopefully by 6-7pm I'll be ready to smoke a box of cigars and a couple bowls over the weekend :al


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> I'm starting to come around. Hopefully by 6-7pm I'll be ready to smoke a box of cigars and a couple bowls over the weekend :al


Sounds like a plan, brother!


----------

